# Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1.1



## LLDACE (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1.1 and i have had it for a few months now and I have been having a problem. Now, I have all the drivers installed and are up to date.

My problem is I cannot hold down a key for more than a few seconds before it cuts off and doesn't recognize that I am still holding the key down. And its random when it will shut off, somtimes it can be held down for 3 seconds to about 15 seconds. 

I am 99% sure its not a signal problem considering my Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1.1 is right next to my USB device. 

Any help?


----------

